# Coût électricité et gaz



## molouhug (22 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes, est-ce qu'il y a parmi vous des assistantes maternelles qui se demandent comment elles vont chauffer la maison cet hiver pour les enfants accueillis ??? Perso je suis horrifiée par le prix de ces postes qui sont très élevés et pèsent lourd tous les mois. J'ai déjà fait un tour de vis énorme l'hiver dernier mais avec ce qu'on  nous annonce... je ne fais pas partie des gens qui auront droit aux aides. Même si je ne gagne pas beaucoup je gagne  toujours trop pour avoir des aides hélas. 
Avec quelle température va-t-on vivre cet hiver dans les pièces ? j'en tremble déjà. Merci de vos réponses ou astuces.


----------



## Nougat (22 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 
Déjà l année dernière, j ai fais attention. 
Avant je payais dans mon ancien logement 
Électricité gaz 1500 € pour 93 m.carre.
Dans mon nouveau mal isolé 1000 € en plus. 
L hiver dernier on était à 20 € de chauffage gaz par jour, 
Je peux payer des factures de 6000 ou 7000 euros mais franchement non,je préfère m offrir un truc. 
Du coup cette année, on a acheté un poêle à pétrole que j allumerai une fois les petits partis. 
Je mettrai mes radiateurs en marche à 6h du matin, les éteindrais à leur départ. 
Et quand personne n est à la maison, on éteint Le chauffage. 
Pour la 1ere fois de ma vie, un truc inimaginable.  
J espère une augmentation des indemnités de mon employeur ( crèche familiale).


----------



## Sandrine2572 (22 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour

Perso je ne suis pas maître de mon chauffage vue qu il est collectif . Mais cette année vue les restrictions je me demande a quelle température seront nous chauffé 🤔.  Et je n ai pas la possibilité d installer un poêle à granulés ou autre de se style


----------



## kikine (22 Septembre 2022)

il y a 8 ans là ou j'habitais avant dans un immeuble avec chauffage collectif la température était déjà réglée a 19 pour tout le monde, j'avais pris une petite souffleuse pour la salle de bain car 19 quand tu sors de la douche c'est rude!!


----------



## Catie6432 (22 Septembre 2022)

Nous chauffons habituellement à 80 pourcent au bois (poêle). 
Et le complément au gaz si il fait vraiment très froid.
Nous avons rentré du bois au début du printemps avant que les prix n'augmentent et nous avons largement de quoi voir venir l'hiver sereinement de ce côté là. 
Nous avons un terrain très boisé à un quart d'heure de route de chez nous. Nous envisageons un grand chantier de coupe de bois pour les hivers suivants. On se donnera du mal mais le bois sera gratuit. Il n'y plus qu'à se retrousser les manches.


----------



## caninou (22 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
je règle aussi mon thermostat à 19 il fait bon car mes radiateurs sont en fonte ce qui permet de conserver la chaleur quand le thermostat s'arrête, de plus j'ai la change d'être dans le sud du coup le chauffage n'est pas vraiment utile avant mi novembre, résultat l'année dernière ils m'ont remboursé 200 € . Mais je pense qu'effectivement et d'après ce qu'ils annoncent que cette année la facture va être salée pour tout le monde.


----------



## isa19 (22 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
 je fais parti des privilégiées je pense car je chauffe toute la maison avec cheminéef 5oyer fermé) et il faut tout le temps chaud. Mes loulous auront sans doute plus froid chez leur parents hélas.


----------



## Pity (22 Septembre 2022)

Je chauffe la maison au gaz de ville et elle est orientée plein sud...le chauffage se déclenche le matin seulement et température de 19°
Un poêle pour le WE, car j'ai trop peur avec les enfants en semaine 

Mais nous venons d'avoir un rdv hier soir, pour faire poser des panneaux solaires
Travaux en Mars
C'est notre investissement de l'année


----------



## Nanou91 (22 Septembre 2022)

J'ai un poêle à granulés qui chauffe tout le rez-de-chaussée. Il est éteint la nuit.
Je l'allume le matin quand je me lève. Même s'il ne fait que 14° dans la maison, en 1/2h c'est remonté à 19° et au bout d'une heure il fait chaud dans la maison.
Dès Novembre je n'aurai plus que 2 contrats : 1 pour 5j/semaine et 1 pour 3j/semaine.
Donc une chambre sera chauffée de 13h à 15 h du L au V et une ne sera chauffée que 3j. Les autres pas. Juste les portes ouvertes et la douceur du poêle montera au premier.
Et pour ma part, je ne mets jamais de chauffage dans ma chambre pour dormir, même l'hiver... Je dors déjà très mal, mais alors si je mets du chauffage là c'est nuit blanche assurée. J'ai 2 salles de bains, une grande et une petite, je ne me sers que de la petite  et l'eau de la douche suffit à ce qu'il n'y fasse pas trop froid après la douche. 

j'ai fait rentrer 2 palettes de pellets. 
Une palette : 300 Euros les 66 sacs de 15 kg l'an dernier.... 514 cette année !! !!! de la folie !


----------



## NounouNat2 (22 Septembre 2022)

Je chauffe ma maison au gaz de ville, électricité et poêle à bois. Mon mari prévoyant a voulut les 3  modes de chauffage, pour ne pas être dépendant que d'un seul fournisseur et en cas de pénurie de l'un ou de l'autre.
Le poêle n'est utilisé que les soirs,week-ends et mercredis (quand je ne travaille pas), car comme dis plus haut, j'ai peur en présence des enfants.
Le bois, nous n'en achetons que très peu, nous avons un bois familial, pour l'électricité nous avons des panneaux solaires. Nous n'utilisons que peu le gaz en chauffage, finalement et tant mieux


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (22 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, l'âge aidant, je me pose la question du sous-vêtement thermique... Style Damart...
Bien que je ne sois pas frileuse du tout.
Ce n'est pas tant le froid que je redoute, mais l'humidité qui rafraîchit les maisons ou en tout cas, le fait ressentir.
Donc on chauffe aussi pour çà.
Dans mon secteur les hivers sont doux, mais humides, on nous annonce de la pluie pour samedi. Le beau soleil (chaud qui plus est) d'aujourd'hui va partir. 
Peut-être que la visite du président chez nous à fait fuir le soleil ? il est venu inaugurer le parc éolien..


----------



## Catie6432 (22 Septembre 2022)

Tu es dans un joli coin généralmetal1988. 🌅⛴️⛵


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Septembre 2022)

Juste pour info

Il est dit que lorsque l’on éteint et que l’on rallume … je parle des radiateurs électriques, on dépense + 🧐

Je me pose la question si c’est vrai et si c’est le cas, qu’il vaut mieux baisser la nuit ce que j’ai toujours fait et appris quand j’étais petite (mes parents mettaient à 15 la nuit et le jour à 19) que de couper complètement et remettre les radiateurs qui du coup pompent + d’électricité 😐


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Septembre 2022)

Pity 

Pour les panneaux solaires, tu pourrais nous en dire + ?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (22 Septembre 2022)

En hiver, la nuit le thermostat est plus bas et le chauffage ne tourne pas. On commence à chauffer à 6h30.
Les thermostats recents permettent de bien gérer les plages horaires de chauffage. Le mien fait par 10 minutes, c'est ajustė selon notre mode de vie, et modulable semaine week end.

Oui catie, j'aime ma région,  hier promenade à la plage,  sable fin et ciel bleu...air iodé, difficile de se passer de  l'océan !


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Septembre 2022)

Catie 

Toi aussi tu es dans une belle région 😊


----------



## Catie6432 (22 Septembre 2022)

Oui. C'est vrai. J'ai beaucoup de chance. En ce moment j'apprends à connaître la Normandie où mon fils aîné s'est installé pour le travail. C'est très différent.


----------

